# macro lens arrived



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

heres my first macro shot ever! well I lie this is my first good picture with my macro lens! lemme know what u think


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Mm sea urchin roe









jk amazing colors and clarity
have fun goin crazy with the settings lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I likey-
What macro lense....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

60mm efs canon! I am so excited got it for a steel on ebay new!
here is some more


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome pics man


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

f*ck yeh man. nice work on your macros









keep at it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Doing well man-
Macro is a ton of fun isn't.....

Keep at it-I look forward to seeing alot more....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

nice shots.

i wish my piranha's would stay in 1 place long enough for me to take a picture w/ my macro.

but as soon as i have that lens near the glass, they are gone. they don't mind my face, but they hate the camera.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Macro is the most fun out of any style of photo IMO. I love it and once you get the distancing and focus in check it's rather easy I find. Looks good man and keep 'em coming as I can't get enough of macro!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's so cool...
I really envy you guys who take such awesome pics.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Hot! That's like SW porn.


----------

